# Reiser4: formatted as FAT32 -> F***ed WINDOWS

## fank

вобщем, я идиот, это было понятно давно, но очевидно стало только вчера   :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

значит, нужно было воткнуть вынь

всё лежит на одном харде, ессно, активный раздел - мой root на 4-ом райзере

есть раздел ntfs на этом же харде, на который я и хотел поставить ненавистный оффтопик

значит, выбираю в инсталлере этот раздел и следующее увещевание о форматировании раздела пропускаю мимо ушей (читай: мимо глаз   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  )

следующий кадр (который я надолго запомню) - винда форматит мой root partition

LTHMVJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

короче, если без эмоций - много ли у меня шансов восстановить мой корень, если тот раздел я больше не трогал

насколько я знаю, fsck.reiser4 умеет на партиции восстанавливать суперблоки, то есть, как я понял, в данной конкретной ситуации я потерял ровно то, что затёрлось таблицей FAT (вернее двумя, мать их, экземплярами) плюс то место, которое обслуживалось затёртым суперблоком

есть мысли (плиз, утешьте дурака   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## EdiG

при востановление есть шанс получить много файлов с именем вида 024_daw.`3d

```

   1. Once you realize that you've lost data, don't do anything else on that partition - you may cause that data to be overwritten by new data.

   2. Unmount that partition. e.g., umount /home

   3. Find out what actual device this partition refers to. You can usually get this information from the file /etc/fstab. We'll assume here that the device is /dev/hda3.

   4.

      Run the command: reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S -l /root/recovery.log /dev/hda3

      You need to be root to do this. Read the reiserfsck man page for what these options do and for more options. Some interesting options are '--rebuild-sb, --check'

      After the command finishes, which might be a long time for a big partition, you can take a look at the logfile /root/recovery.log if you wish.

   5. Mount your partition: mount /home

   6. Look for the lost+found directory in the root of the partition. Here, that would be: /home/lost+found

   7. This directory contains all the files that could be recovered. Unfortunately, the filenames are not preserved for a lot of files. You'll find some sub-directories - filenames within those are preserved!

   8. Look through the files and copy back what you need.

```

----------

## fank

спасибо за инфу, чёрт с ними, с именами, систему по большому счёту я восстановлю, лишь бы chroot прошёл, хотя и без него тоже смогу

самое главное /home   :Smile: 

отпишусь о результатах

----------

## sa10

Сочувствую...   :Confused: 

Я еще не пытался с 4-м райзером играться, не уверен, что мой совет будет полезен, но на всякий случай...

С обычным райзером 3.6 лечится так...

Сначала делаем копию оригинала

```
dd if=/dev/hd?? of=loop.reiser4
```

Потом очень долго восстанавливаем дерево 

```
fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree -S loop.reiser4
```

Потом монтируем то, что получилось

```
mount loop.reiser4 /mnt/dir33 -o loop
```

Затем смотрим каталог /mnt/dir33/lost+found 

Там будет виден корневой каталог, только вместо имен каталогов номера индексных дискрипторов.

Идентифицируем их по содержимому и даем имена.

Только файлов может оказаться заметно больше чем было.

--rebuild-tree восстановит все, что сможет найти. Обломки и обрывки файлов тоже будут встречаться

Удачи..  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by sa10 on Tue Nov 01, 2005 11:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sa10

Сори!

Не прочитал пост EdiG, а там все уже было описано только по буржуйски

По сути я перевел этот текст не глядя в источник  :Wink: 

Удалять не буду, может кто ленится по буржуйски читать   :Laughing: 

----------

## fank

спасибо, ребята, за инфу

сообщаю результаты, как и обещал

значит, фс систему я восстановил, там тупо запускал --rebuild-sb, он написал, что не могу, посоветовал --rebuild-fs, что и прокатило

в результате chroot прошёл успешно, всё вроде на месте, сильно не смотрел, ибо не было времени

НО !!!!

загрузчик я восстановил по теории, на практике lilo выдаёт только первую букву, что означает, по мануалу, факт незапуска вторичного загрузчика

далее, ID раздела был фатовский, но fdisk ещё никто не отменял, и это дело я поправил на 83

теперь такая ситуация:

если я НЕ указываю при монтировании тип фс, то раздел монтируется как vfat, ессно на нём ничего нет

если указываю reiser4, то он прекрасно монтируется, но лило как не работал так и не работает при загрузке, хотя в chroot'e бодро пишет свои дела в mbr или куда там он должен писать, я, радостный, выхожу из chroot и перегружаюсь....   буква L меня приветствует и всё

есть значит grub пропатченный на Conrad LiveCD, с корого я и восстановил всё

я в нём не спец, но по аналогии написал параметры для загрузки, так вот и он выдал ошибку 17, мол, не могу примонтировать партицию

видимо, от фата осталась сигнатура на моём корне, которая райзеру не мешает сильно, а вот загрузчикам препятствует

кто подкинет идею, буду очень благодарен

и ещё, подскажите, как мне примонтировать grub'ом как спецы если мой корень на /dev/sda2 и ядро, скажем kernel-2.6.13-mm3

я писал вроде так

rootnoverify (hd0,1) ----> иначе он ругался на что-то, ошибку не запомнил

здесь не помню как но указал своё ядро и корень системы

boot

----------

## lefsha

Если ты смог восстановить файлы, то в чем проблема?

Сохрани их в другом месте и переставь систему,

потом скопируй обратно свои данные.

Явно у тебя машина на такой файловой системе нормально

работать не будет и ты потратишь кучу усилий восстанавливая

ее полностью. Вернул файлы и ладно.

----------

## fank

видимо, так и сделаю

создам раздел, копирну на него файлики и emerge -e system (world) меня спасёт окончательно

----------

## fank

вобщем, систему я восстановил, за исключением отсутствия нескольких мелких файлов, всё на месте

кроме загрузчика

та же ситуёвина, за исключением такого факта

поставил я давеча систему на загрузку штатным лило

как и раньше, появляется первая буква л, так вот, по прошествии некоторого времени, примено минуты-двух, появляются следующие 2 буквы, затем опять тормоз и вываливается моя менюха, из которой уже можно выбрать варианты загрузки

после выбора ядра оно появляется напротив надписи loading и процесс опять замирает, теперь уже минут на 7-10, после чего система нормально грузится

лило я уже пересобрал, несколько раз прописал загрузчик одноимённой командой - без изменений

как быть?

есть мысли?

----------

## KUV

А после загрузки больше не тормозит? Попробуй его чем-нить загрузить (проц и винт) и посмотреть будет ли нормально пахать. Может в железе буга...

----------

## fank

нет, работает всё прекрасно, исключая пару глюков из-за отсутствия побитых файлов

тормоз только при загрузке lilo

самое интересное, что винда распознаёт раздел как фатовский, но неотформатированный и бодро предлагает это сделать, зараза

----------

## viy

Если винда думает, что у тебя жир32, то попробуй fdisk-ом сменить тип партиции.

----------

## fank

в смысле, ID?

было сделано давно...

кстати, один раз он почему-то изменился обратно на какое-то невразумительное значение (не помню, какое), и был выставлен вторично на 83

дело, видимо, не в этом, впрочем, проверю ещё раз сегодня, не улетел ли он опять в неизвестные дали

----------

